# Always research



## Mutt

Before extracting Hash always check out your state laws @ www.norml.org

You'll find hash in some states has some very harsh penalties. Just make sure it's worth it. The govt. views hash different than MJ by itself.

Just a heads up.


----------



## [email protected]

i dunno bout hash but the cops dont care bout mj nemore i was busted with a half on me and i got a ticket for 50$ only and im 14! lol


----------



## AlienBait

[email protected] said:
			
		

> im 14! lol


 
 :baby: :confused2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

[email protected] said:
			
		

> i dunno bout hash but the cops dont care bout mj nemore i was busted with a half on me and i got a ticket for 50$ only and im 14! lol


*Well if your only 14 years old and on this site you must have not read the rules. You must be 18 years of age to be on this site so we will see you in another 4 years.  *


----------



## Mutt

That is hilarious. I posted it as Hash is extracted. Tell me what kind of fine ya get with 1/2 ounce of hash. 
thanks for the heads up AlienBait. Thanks for gettin it Bro. Grunt.


----------



## Oscar

With the snow falling........what a perfect alternative to using ice cubes for Hash making.

I'll post up the yield...........


----------



## Hick

Mutt said:
			
		

> Before extracting Hash always check out your state laws @ www.norml.org
> 
> You'll find hash in some states has some very harsh penalties. Just make sure it's worth it. The govt. views hash different than MJ by itself.
> 
> Just a heads up.



"Oil" estractions, too. 'Round here, it's _"manufacturing"_ charhe..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Oscar,

I live in a fairly pristine area and I had been wondering about using snow instead of ice...but worried about impurities in the air that could be in the snow.  So, is it okay to use snow (as long as it isn't yellow)?

The Hemp Goddess


----------



## Oscar

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Oscar,
> 
> I live in a fairly pristine area and I had been wondering about using snow instead of ice...but worried about impurities in the air that could be in the snow. So, is it okay to use snow (as long as it isn't yellow)?
> 
> The Hemp Goddess


 
Right after a fresh snow.............collect.
And those nice long icicles hanging........collect!

I stray away from the yellow too!


----------



## forget

Oscar said:
			
		

> Right after a fresh snow.............collect.
> And those nice long icicles hanging........collect!
> 
> I stray away from the yellow too!


 

what would you do with fresh snow and iceicles?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

forget said:
			
		

> what would you do with fresh snow and iceicles?


 
melt it


----------



## warzone

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well if your only 14 years old and on this site you must have not read the rules. You must be 18 years of age to be on this site so we will see you in another 4 years.  *



burned


----------



## kingsblend

good looking out


----------



## Mauitraveler

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> melt it



This made me smile.


----------



## FUM

14??? leave it alone and get back to your school work. find some new friends that don't smoke and get a life that's not prison bound. You already have your fingerprints in some folder with the FBI in Washington DC. Not something that your mother and father proud of. You get one Felony and your life will suck from that point on. No good jobs, they can't and won't hire you with that Felony on your record. Hope that you listen to this old man who knows from expeience. Pound those books and be a good kid. I'm pulling for you 420. and change that name.lol


----------



## ziggyross

FUM said:
			
		

> 14??? leave it alone and get back to your school work. find some new friends that don't smoke and get a life that's not prison bound. You already have your fingerprints in some folder with the FBI in Washington DC. Not something that your mother and father proud of. You get one Felony and your life will suck from that point on. No good jobs, they can't and won't hire you with that Felony on your record. Hope that you listen to this old man who knows from expeience. Pound those books and be a good kid. I'm pulling for you 420. and change that name.lol



I hear that and totally agree. One felony and your job prospects are doomed for life. I was a network engineer before my first felony now I mow lawns.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Stoners were here 

[email protected] shouild be back he's over 18 now


----------



## zem

ziggyross said:
			
		

> I hear that and totally agree. One felony and your job prospects are doomed for life. I was a network engineer before my first felony now I mow lawns.


well at least you have head up high. I have no felonies at all, and a university degree, and I will never be employed because I chose not to be run by the system, and I have now become not only self employed, but an employer



			
				ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Stoners were here
> 
> [email protected] shouild be back he's over 18 now


he was here at 14, I doubt he's still interested in weed, probably went into crack meths and heroin by now


----------



## ShOrTbUs

zem said:
			
		

> he was here at 14, I doubt he's still interested in weed, probably went into crack meths and heroin by now


 
no propaganda plz. there is no psychopharmacological element in marijuana that leeds you into taking drugs. the "gateway" from weed to drugs was created by the government by prohibiting its use. forcing adolescents and adults alike to buy weed from drug dealers, who also sell REAL drugs.

and i apologize ahead of time if that was not what you meant by that statement. i realize that my post was based off of an assumption on my part. i just have a very strong opinion when it comes to giving weed a bad name


----------



## zem

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> no propaganda plz. there is no psychopharmacological element in marijuana that leeds you into taking drugs. the "gateway" from weed to drugs was created by the government by prohibiting its use. forcing adolescents and adults alike to buy weed from drug dealers, who also sell REAL drugs.
> 
> and i apologize ahead of time if that was not what you meant by that statement. i realize that my post was based off of an assumption on my part. i just have a very strong opinion when it comes to giving weed a bad name


Sh** huh okay well apology accepted... I am strongly against the stupid "gateway drug" theory but when a guy at 14 is smoking MJ I think that he is inclined to doing things that can hurt him and that are not for his age, not that it is a must,  but it has some basis to it. weed is not bad for adults, but is no good for 14 year old


----------



## ozzydiodude

No Drug is good for a developing mind. Yes marijuana is a drug. A drug, broadly speaking, is any substance that, when absorbed into the body of a living organism, alters normal bodily function.


----------



## crazyjays

*Hash & Concentrates*

  Possession misdemeanor 1 year $ 1,000   Distributing or possessing with intent to distribute felony 3 years $ 5,000

At the bottum of the page i see this.

If a person who is 15 years or older is found delinquent of violating the Controlled Substances Act, their license may revoked.

This is crazy Im ready to move to the country now.
Within a drug-free school zone 	felony 	18 years 	$ 15,000

But i fined all this funny.. I think it like a bulk price break.  lol

Less than 100 lbs (first offense) 	felony 	1.5 years 	$ 5,000
Less than 100 lbs (second offense) 	felony 	3 years 	$ 5,000
More than 100 lbs (first offense) 	felony 	3 years 	$ 5,000
More than 100 lbs (second offense) 	felony 	9 years 	$ 10,000


----------

